# Oatmeal and multi's



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

I heard that you shouldn't take your multivitamin/mineral capsule with your morning oatmeal. If thats true then why not?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I heard that you shouldn't take your multivitamin/mineral capsule with your morning oatmeal. If thats true then why not?


Some people feel that the fibre in the oats will interfere with the absorption of the vitamins/minerals from the capsule. So they take their tablets on an empty stomach to try to maximise uptake....

Others get upset stomachs if they take tablets on an empty stomach so they have to take it with food... 

The difference in uptake between the two groups is probably not too significant (there is not enough fibre in a bowl of oats to be significant).


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, I do get an upset stomache if I take  vitamins before a meal.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2005)

I take my muti with more morning meal because I get upset stomach too.  However, I take my minerals in the evening to replenish the minerals that body used throughout the day and because all the water we drink depletes your minerals as well.


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 6, 2005)

I take one multi-vitamin in the morning with breakfast (whether it's oatmeal or not - doesn't matter) and I take one in-between lunch and dinner.


----------



## Vesuvius (Jun 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I take my muti with more morning meal because I get upset stomach too.  However, I take my minerals in the evening to replenish the minerals that body used throughout the day and because all the water we drink depletes your minerals as well.



So Jodi, 

It sounds like you take a multi-vitamin in the morning,

And separate mineral pills in the evening because of the high water intake.

Any good recommendation on Mineral brands. 

Can I take a multi-vitamin with minerals in the early morning with breakfast and then take only mineral pills in the evenings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2005)

I uses this one http://www.naturesplus.com/products/category.asp?cryteria=category&category=17&productNumber=3306

Yeah, you can take a multi-vit in the morning and a separate mineral at night.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the site, Jodi.  

I take a full multi-vitamin with minerals in the morning with breakfast.

At night with my last meal I take a half-multi-vitamin with mineral pill (same one, just break it in half).

I hope I am not over-doing it, but I drink a LOT of water throughout the day and sweat a lot because of live in the tropics.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, you should be alright.  However, I think you would be better off with a separate mineral at night and skip the multi.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 7, 2005)

I checked out your link.  That vitamin doesn't contain any iron.  Where do you get your iron from?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2005)

Men don't need addition iron then what they get in their food.  Not unless you've had a sex change recently and started having a monthly cycle  I use the iron one but you wouldn't need it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Men don't need addition iron then what they get in their food.  Not unless you've had a sex change recently and started having a monthly cycle  I use the iron one but you wouldn't need it.


 now that would leave min0 in a quandary.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should be alright.  However, I think you would be better off with a separate mineral at night and skip the multi.



Thanks again, Jodi.  I am actually going to give the brand in the link you provided and give them a try.


----------

